# أجمل ديكورات الارضيات باسلوب الخرسانة المطبوعة



## telalco (7 أبريل 2015)

خرسانة مطبوعة

STAMPED CONCRETE
 
إن الخرسانة المطبوعة أو المختومة أو الملونة هي أسلوب حديث في مجال الأرضيات الخارجية حيث تعطي انطباع الحجر الطبيعي أو البلاط أو السراميك أو الخشب وتنسجم مع المناظر الطبيعية والمباني حيث أنها تحاكي الطبيعة في اللون والتصميم .

- إن الخرسانة المطبوعة هي الأسرع تركيباَ والأطول عمراَ والأكثر كفاءةَ والأفضل شكلاَ والأوفر سعراَ .

- تتوفر الخرسانة المطبوعة بعدة أشكال وألوان وتصاميم حيث يمكنك اختيار ما يناسب ذوقك واحتياجك.​ 




































































 
أين تستخدم الخرسانة المطبوعة ؟


يتم استخدام وتركيب الخرسانة المطبوعة في :


- أحواش الفلل والقصور والمجمعات السكنية .


- الاستراحات والساحات العامة والحدائق والمزارع .


- الشوارع والمشايات والأرصفة ومواقف السيارات .


- فناء المستشفيات والمدارس والمرافق العامة والخاصة .


- المراكز التجارية والمدن الترفيهية والمعارض .


- القرى و الأماكن السياحية .

مميزات الخرسانة المطبوعة :


- السرعة في التنفيذ .

- مقاومة وتحمل أقصي الظروف الجوية .


- مقاومة الاحتكاك والبري وكثرة الاستخدام .


- الصلابة والمتانة والقوة .


- يمكن استخدامها فوق الأرضيات الخرسانية القديمة .


- تعدد الأشكال والألوان والتصاميم .


- قلة وسهولة الصيانة ورخص تكلفتها .


الأسعار


- يبدء سعر المتر المربع 100 ريال شامل المواد والتركيب
للمساحات التي لا تقل عن 300 متر مربع




تلال المعمار للمقاولات والديكور

الإدارة العامة الرياض

نغطي جميع أنحاء المملكة​ 
للتواصل

الرقم الموحد

920006046



م عماد : جوال 0554088929 

م محمد : جوال 0500789707 ​ 
www.telalco.com


[email protected]​


----------

